# Optima HD700x Menu Help!



## dilan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have the optoma jd 700x, I have it hooked up to a ceiling mount, but the image it not straight.

I tried to keystone it but It does not seem to work when I go into menu their is not all the settings their such as keystone.

Please help me! 

Would be much appreciated thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's best to mount it right as opposed to fixing mount issues with keystoning. Can you adjust the mount to fix the issue?


----------

